# Coupure de la musique au bout de 10 minutes



## endavent (28 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un problème énervant avec mon Apple TV 2 depuis quelques semaines : lorsque je veux lire de la musique, qu'elle provienne d'Itunes Match ou de mon ordinateur, sur mon Apple TV 2, celle-ci démarre sans problème mais s'arrête inexorablement au bout de quelques morceaux (entre 2 et 5) avec un message d'erreur m'indiquant que mon Apple TV a rencontré un problème. 

Elle n'est pourtant pas plantée et il suffit d'appuyer sur la touche Menu de la télécommande pour sortir du message et revenir au menu principal, voire relancer la musique.

La lecture des films fonctionne très bien, via Plex par exemple ou Itunes. 

Je suis sur Mac, j'ai vérifié les paramètres réseau (j'ai même ouvert 2 ports en lisant un problème rencontré par les utilisateurs Windows) mais rien à faire. J'ai pensé à un moment à un plantage du à l'économiseur d'écran mais celui-ci se lance et la musique continue encore un moment avant de s'arrêter.

Je ne sais plus quoi tenter. Une idée ??


----------



## xavax (30 Octobre 2012)

Ce n'est pas le mac qui se met en veille? Depuis mountain lion j'ai le meme probleme lorsque je lis du contenu de mon mac sur ma freebox... Ca coupe au bout de 10mn...


----------



## Lauange (2 Novembre 2012)

C'est idem pour moi.


----------



## endavent (4 Novembre 2012)

Non puisque je lance la musique depuis l'Apple TV et que celle-ci va charger la musique depuis ICloud et non pas l'ordinateur. 

Par ailleurs j'ai vérifié à chaque fois mon IMac, qui était en fonctionnement.

J'ai contourné le problème en lançant la musique depuis l'iPhone et en utilisant Airplay mais c'est un peu énervant de constater qu'on ne peut pas utiliser l'Apple TV pour une fonction aussi basique....


----------

